# LIRR Train Hits Person Near St. James Station



## AlanB (Aug 8, 2003)

> The Long Island Rail Road says service on the Port Jefferson branch has been temporarily suspended following an accident near the Saint James Station.



The full, but brief, story is available from 1010 WINS News.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Aug 8, 2003)

Is the this Person fine now?


----------



## tp49 (Aug 9, 2003)

According to an article in today's Newsday the person lay down on the tracks before he was struck by the train and killed.


----------



## AlanB (Aug 9, 2003)

Yes, he did die. 

Here's a link to that Newsday story.



> Michael Misciagna, 25, of 492 Nichols Rd., was hit by an eastbound train headed for Port Jefferson about 2 p.m., according to a release. Witnesses said the man lay down on the tracks in the path of the train.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Aug 9, 2003)

When he was die?


----------



## AlanB (Aug 9, 2003)

Click on the link I placed above and go read the story. It tells you when he died right in the story.


----------

